# Out of Shampoo - Recommendations?



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm out of shampoo so it's time to get more.

Any recommendations for a good shampoo? He's long hair (duh) and doesn't have any coat/skin issues or allergies that I'm aware of.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have used Mane and Tail on my sister's cocker spaniel before, and that did pretty good for her coat.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I use knock off human baby shampoo. 

It's inexpensive and has never seemed to bother any of my dogs coats.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you haven't used Coat Handler products, they are great. Don't get the Clarifying for regular use though, get the regular. The clarifying is stripping if used more than monthly. Coat Handler conditioner is the best I have ever used, and can be used as a leave in as well. Its not oily or greasy, and rinses easily too. When I leave it in, I just rinse some out and leave some in. I also like Green Groom Green shampoo (www.groomerschoice.com) and believe it or not, I really like Fresh N Clean regular shampoo too, which you can buy at Petsomethings.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

We use the oatmeal stuff from walmart and love it. Every other bath we do vinegar and dawn soap (1 part vinegar 2 parts soap), or just dawn soap. It works WONDER on her coat and keeps her smelling great for weeks. We used Dawn on our lab who had sensitive skin and long hair and it did great.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Dawn, eh?

Now that's interesting - just like on that commercial where they wash the swans or geese or whatever those birds are that were covered in the oil spill.

I'm still look over stuff - thanks for that site Graco. I'm looking it over now as well as doing some looking all over the 'net.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Eqyss Premier shampoo. Great conditioning and maintenance shampoo.

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=5444


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I use coat handler on both my shelties. I do use the clarifying and haven't had any problems with it considering they get multiple baths due to dog shows. I really like it and I have't had any problems w/it changing the texture/harshness of my dogs coats. It can be expensive depending on where you buy it, I get it online for 35.99/gallon w/no shipping but I've seen it at dog shows for up to $70/gallon.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

I Looooove Buddy Wash/Buddy Rinse (the conditioner) by Cloud Star. I have also heard amazing things about Isle of Dogs


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I was considering using baby shampoo for our beagle during his next bath. We have the lavender scented kind and it smells great, and I think the baby formula would be gentle on his skin. 

Does anyone have suggestions for keeping a fresh smell the longest? Our dog isn't necessarily "dirty", I just want to stave off the "houndy" dog smell as much as I can.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You are actually not supposed to use human shampoo on dogs, even baby shampoo, as human shampoo is much harsher than dog shampoo. Dogs have much thinner skin than human babies, so you'd be better off using dog shampoo. (I do animal studies and this is one of the first things they told us).

I always use an organic brand.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

I know some people say it's fine to use baby shampoo and some are totally against it. Personally I'd just buy a good dog shampoo (look for natural ingredients, no sulfates). You will prob get a better result as they are made specifically for a dogs coat. Following with a doggie conditioner will help make the nice smell last longer too. Like I mentioned above, I love Buddy wash shampoo and their buddy rinse conditioner. Long lasting, smells amazing. There are some nice products out there to use in between baths. Earthbath makes some nice all natural refreshing wipes to freshen up their coat. I also love the in between bath spray by Buddy wash too. There's quite a few diff brands out there in both wipes and sprays, if you look in the shampoo aisle at petco or petsmart (or your local pet supply store) you should find quite a few.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look for some wipes or sprays to freshen him up in between. Hopefully I'll make it out to get some more shampoo before he needs his next bath, but if not I'm stuck using my baby's shampoo.


----------



## Poxgoo (Feb 24, 2011)

This is the best shampoo I have ever used and I swear by it!

Earthbath All Natural Oatmeal and Aloe Shampoo, 16-Ounce
:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never used it but have used the Earthbath wipes, they are nice. We sell the shampoo at work and people seem to really like it


----------



## doglover88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

Your dog is very funny and cute  Remember that if you don't use shampoo your dog is susceptible to fleas and ticks. But, these can be cured by some effective ways. Read this link to find more info about fleas and ticks naturally without shampooing: http://www.brighthub.com/pets/dogs/articles/75239.aspx


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. I am reading them even though I haven't responded until now. 

Keep 'em coming, I haven't made a purchase yet. As with everything else, I want to make sure I'm getting him the best I can manage to afford.


----------

